# still tryin to decide on a new smoker, more input please......



## tallon713 (Apr 14, 2015)

As some of you know I was trying to decide on keeping my brinkmann TMLE or get a real smoker, was pretty much set on a Horizon 20" but then had an accident at work and ended up having to have surgery so everything has been put on hold.

  Any how while i've been setting around I found a couple guys around here that build smokers and there are also two I found for sale so thought I'd run them past you all and see what you think.

the 1st one is basicaly a 16" Horizon but reverse flow, $1500













reverse flow.jpg



__ tallon713
__ Apr 14, 2015






2nd is a over under type, $1600













over under.jpg



__ tallon713
__ Apr 14, 2015






The thing I dont like about this one is its only1/8 steel and I would have to wait tell some time in Augest to pick it up.

 The two for sale, 1st is a Kloser 20"x 48" 1/4" cc with 1/2" fb $650













kloser.jpg



__ tallon713
__ Apr 14, 2015






2nd is a Lyfe Tyme looks to be like a horizon 16" Ranger,$500













lyfe tyme.jpg



__ tallon713
__ Apr 14, 2015






I'm still liking the Horizons to, just looking at other options.

 Any input on these would be great. Just trying to decide, hopefully I can go get one this weekend if the Dr.says I can start moving around again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## joe black (Apr 14, 2015)

Trying to get what you want or what will work best for you is difficult when trying to buy something used and at a fair price.  Why don't you check with bell fab in Tulsa, OK.  They make a quality product at a very good price and will make it just like you want it.

[email protected]


----------



## tallon713 (Apr 22, 2015)

well still havent got a new smoker yet, decided aginst the two top ones, 1st to small. 2nd one just something about it I couldn't connect with. The Lyfe Tyme smoker sold and the guy with the Kloser, the one I decided to get never has gotten back to me.

  My daughter did bring me a nice lil gift though, she bought a Brinkmann cimmaron for $150. has the log lighter and a side burner, 3/16 steel. Very nice little smoker. I did fire it up and did a short burn. Got up to temp 225-275 fast and stayed there for almost 4 hours on half a chimney of lit kingsford and half unlit and 1 hickery log(3"x8") in the rain for about 1 hour of the 4. gonna try some ribs on it saterday. Looks good so far.

  Think I'll still get a bigger one though, thinking I'll just get the Horizon 20" classic.

  Thanks Joe for you advice.


----------



## joe black (Apr 22, 2015)

Tallon,  the horizon is a good unit, but the word on here is that customer service is not too good. Size for size you could probably get a Bell for 1/2 the price of a hofizon, maybe even a 24".  Good luck.


----------



## wishicouldplay (Apr 22, 2015)

I just got a oklahoma joe and its not bad for a first decent smoker. I paid $300 for it new, but it is my first real smoker and so far im happy. I like that first one.


----------



## joe black (Apr 22, 2015)

Tallon, sorry, i meant to say that I hope you're recuperating from your surgery nicely.  Good luck with a good and quick recovery.   Joe


----------



## buttburner (Apr 23, 2015)

sorry to hear about your accideant

I like the Klose. They make a high quality pit.

I would really try to get a hold of him, but I know how frustrating that can be


----------



## tallon713 (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks for your help all. Picked up the 20" Horizon classic from Bass fridaynight, the one they had out, the ash door was all messed up so they said they had one more in the back, turns out there was 2 back there.1st one was pure crap, Other one was stuck way back in a corner, it was perfect! no gaps around the ash door and it shut tight. Lids were good and shut tight and the welds actually looked quite good so it came home with me.

 Seasoned it friday night, very easy to control fire and temps, 4 hour season on two logs. NICE. Threw some ribs on it Saterday afternoon. finished em just before the rain hit. Everyone loved them, Some of the best yet!

  Been raining all day so no pics yet but will get some on here soon(maybe, looks like rain for next weekend) Thanks again all!

  Oh Joe and BB, thanks for your kind words, am healing good and I will be back at work this week so alls good. Thank you all.


----------

